# Two Things Over The House Today.



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Very hot outside today, saw the Red Kite but I did not expect to see the next thing that flew over.



















I did not see the Moon until after I took the photo.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a regular over us


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

chocko said:


> This is a regular over us


EC135. That one flies out of Filton about half a mile down the road from us, I bet its louder and lower when its over here as he comes in to land!

If the twockers decide to have a weekend off we get a decent nights sleep on a Saturday!


----------



## Agrafagr (Mar 16, 2012)

I am very appreciated


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Agrafagr said:


> I am very appreciated


I'm sure you are!

Welcome to the forum, by the way! :welcome:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Saw the full 180 degree x2 rainbow on way home from the pub the other day, and just grabbed this shot out the window before it disappeared....










Only ever seen one other before - out on the Cambridge Fens in the 80s. Awsome!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Jubilee day on the Humber

helicopter fly past



















Bridge was still open to traffic ,bet a few drivers scared witless when this popped up!

and the Humber Keels too


----------

